# The Arnaud holidays party thread



## Erik (Dec 20, 2008)

So assuming you'll read this mr Arnaud van Galen... posting it here cause at least you read stuff here and not on MSN 

What is up with the 'promised' party/meeting at the end of the year? I'm not leaving 2008 without one more meeting/party with the Dutch cubers (or from anywhere else)
We can't hold it at December 31 at least cause too many people will not come... So one of the upcoming days would be nice.

Hopefully mr van galen will actually read this...
To people who are not mr van galen, please post if you will come (not if you will NOT come cause it'll be crowded here then) and what the best date would be.


----------



## MeeuwAnja (Dec 21, 2008)

Yheeeee!
Count me and my brother in, if the date is right!

What a great idea, Erik... 
Luckily I like MSN and so does Erik...

Arnaud, when will the CubeParty be?!
I think we don't have to argue about the 'where'?


----------



## MisterPro (Dec 21, 2008)

You can count me in!!!

Now all we have to do is wait for a reply from Arnaud.
And from other cubers who would like to come... 

We are waiting Arnaud!


----------



## Erik (Dec 21, 2008)

My classmate Martijn (who competed twice) will possibly be there too if he happens to be free from other activities when it's held.


----------



## d4m4s74 (Dec 22, 2008)

sounds cool


----------



## AvGalen (Dec 22, 2008)

I just laughed so hard when I found out that there would be a party/cubemeeting at my place without me knowing it 

Let's see how far we can take this idea:
* You guys tell me when (the where is obvious: (51 snadetneL)' in Capelle aan den IJssel)
* You guys tell me who is coming (don't forget to invite Nel via PM)
* You guys tell me if I am invited as well 
* etc, etc

P.S. I *WILL* be on MSN tonight


----------



## MisterPro (Dec 22, 2008)

Next week? 
Monday 29 or Tuesday 30 December?

And, yes: you are invited too!


----------



## AvGalen (Dec 22, 2008)

I am just going to sit back, relax and watch you guys organise all of this.

If my cubing experience has taught me anything it is that cubers are horrible in organising things so please surprise me


----------



## MeeuwAnja (Dec 22, 2008)

What a great idea a GroupMSN at this hour... 

Anyway: Tuesday 30. is a DATE!

We can gather around at 14h and Arnaud will join us as soon as he is finished with work.


----------



## MeeuwAnja (Dec 23, 2008)

Extra: OFCOURSE Arnaud is more than welcome at his own party right from the beginning...

So, if you are Arnaud's boss, please give him the day off...


----------



## Odin (Dec 23, 2008)

MeeuwAnja your post number is bugged! it says 0 how did you do that?!?


----------



## GerrySly (Dec 23, 2008)

Odin said:


> MeeuwAnja your post number is bugged! it says 0 how did you do that?!?


Because all his posts are in the Off Topic Discussion section and as per this, Off Topic Discussion posts are no longer counted towards your post count


----------



## MisterPro (Dec 23, 2008)

I'll be there!


----------



## Erik (Dec 25, 2008)

So the official invitation:
*
The LAST cube party of this year!*
*
When?*
December the 30th! From 14:00 untill +/- 0:00, come whenever you want. Evenings are nicer...
*Where? *
Arnaud's house (Address: waiting for Arnauds approval, just to let you know it's in Rotterdam)
*What is there to do?
*Meet and party with cubers! There is drinks snacks and we can provide you dinner too!
*What do you have to do to be part of it?
*Come! (And don't forget to bring along a little bit of money for the optional dinner and other expenses, this is still to be discussed with the rest of the organisation)
*What if I have travel/sleeping problems? And contact info
*Contact the organisers (preferably me or Anja), send me a PM or an email (megafrikkie [at] hotmail/gmail.com. My cell: +31 6 three three 72 six six 73 (Just in case of any misuse)


----------



## d4m4s74 (Dec 25, 2008)

Can I go? I'd love to meet some cubers


----------



## Erik (Dec 25, 2008)

Sure I send you a PM


----------



## MeeuwAnja (Dec 29, 2008)

So do we have a cubedate tomorrow?
Do we know how many people will show up?

Arnaud did you get the day off from your boss?


----------



## d4m4s74 (Dec 29, 2008)

I'll be there, who else?


----------



## Joël (Dec 29, 2008)

I'll be there.


----------



## CharlieCooper (Dec 29, 2008)

sure, i'll start walking now.


----------



## jazzthief81 (Dec 29, 2008)

I'll be there too.


----------



## Rama (Dec 29, 2008)

*Hold on! I'm comin'.*


----------



## Hakan (Dec 29, 2008)

Count me in.


----------



## AvGalen (Dec 30, 2008)

I left snacks, drinks, music, a camera, a pc with internet and scrambles (the password hint should be obvious) and a BIG puzzle surprise at my place.

Erik and/or Anja (the organisers, I am just showing up) will be there at 14:00 so everyone is welcome from that time untill ..... just show up

I will be there at 17:45 myself.

Dinner will be Chicken Siam (sweet!) and if you don't like that we can get you something.

If you want to stay/sleep at my place just bring some stuff. The first 4-6 people will have a nice bed to sleep in. If more people want a bed we can easyily create some.

Have fun everyone and enjoy the BIG surprise


----------



## MeeuwAnja (Dec 31, 2008)

The BIG surprise was really nice...






​
Arnaud, thnx for the house, dinner and using all your stuff!!!

We have enjoyed ourselves very much!!
And it's still going on right now, I think?!


----------



## Dene (Dec 31, 2008)

Wow, talk about entertainment! Looks like someone was busy scrambling all yesterday


----------



## MeeuwAnja (Dec 31, 2008)

Yep!
Arnaud told us that it had took him two hours scrambling...


----------



## Joël (Dec 31, 2008)

MeeuwAnja said:


> Yep!
> Arnaud told us that it had took him two hours scrambling...



Yeah.. And when you could try to turn some of the puzzles, you'd be impressed that it only took two hours .


----------



## Pietersmieters (Dec 31, 2008)

Omg on the right side of the picture: Is that a Rubik's cube in a bottle?


----------



## AvGalen (Dec 31, 2008)

Well, if:
* Cubers/Friends invite themselves to a party
* At your house
* When you are not going to be there

You better make sure they are distracted enough not to go snooping around in your "candy"-drawers 

When I arrived around 19:15 about 2/3 of the puzzles were solved. Most variations of Skewb, scrambled Magics, 3D sliding puzzles (Peter's black hole), Nintendo Barrel and Square-1 weren't solved though.

And yes, that is a scrambled cube in a *jar*. I got that one at the US Open 2007. I also have another one, but that can't be scrambled.
And most of my puzzles turn ok, but there is a reason that none of those are my tournament puzzles


----------



## Pietersmieters (Dec 31, 2008)

AvGalen said:


> Well, if:
> * Cubers/Friends invite themselves to a party
> * At your house
> * When you are not going to be there
> ...



How do you solve/scramble your cube in a *jar*? Can you still buy "em somewhere?


----------



## Hakan (Dec 31, 2008)

Pietersmieters said:


> How do you solve/scramble your cube in a *jar*? Can you still buy "em somewhere?



Just put your hand in the jar and scramble it one-handed! 

Anyway, thanks Arnaud, for your hospitality and being Mr. Niceguy as you've always been 

Now I know what the internet is for!


----------



## AvGalen (Dec 31, 2008)

Hakan said:


> Pietersmieters said:
> 
> 
> > How do you solve/scramble your cube in a *jar*? Can you still buy "em somewhere?
> ...


How to solve/scramble a cube in a jar/bottle? "Easy":

* Get a ship in a bottle
* Get the ship out of that bottle
* Have that ship sail into your "cube in a jar"
* Have the sailors load your cube on board
* Have that ship sail out of your "cube in a jar"
* Fight them for the privilege to play with the cube
* Win the fight
* Scramble the cube
* Make piece with the sailors by giving them the cube on the condition that they return it safely into it's jar
* Betray them by burning their ship after they have returned the cube
* Close the jar.

Finally, the internet is for speedsolving.com (so you can find out about a party at your own house) and for "after"


----------

